# Vol 2. Fishing Tip #361. Another fish cleaningtip.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Lay a wet towel on your cleaning table then lay your fish on the towel.
The fish doesn't slip, making filleting easier and safer too. 

Rinse the towel occasionally to remove excess slime. 

After cleaning fish, rinse the towel well then soak in in the bleach water you use to clean up your table, glove and knives after the cleaning is done. Rinse the towel well and hang it outside to dry then wash it in the next batch of clothes and it will be ready for the next cleaning job.


----------

